# 5.3 Richter Earthquake strucks Athens, wakes up 1999 deadly memories.



## pohaxsf (Jul 20, 2019)

Athens has had a 5.3 Richter earthquake that scientists believe is the main one. There have been aftershocks in 4.7 richter. It comes from the deadly Parnitha point that killed people in 1999. Scientists say the Parnitha point "ate its energy" though other points still exist. The earthquake was by ground, so many people felt it. (sorry for kinda bad translations, other media dont say the details) damages happened, but luckily 0 deaths, but lots of accidents. In Kamatero, a roof brick fell in a boy's head on his way out. He is doing well in hospital. Some construction material also iirc hit a pregnant woman in the head in a museum. She is doing fine too in hospital.
Shocking. did you feel it? I was in kalamata so i didnt.
Also some old buildings had parts collapse. A church's cross fell. Sending you pics





Someone has burnt this building, it was very expensive and owned by a bank called marfin in 2010. 4 people died (3 and 1 unborn kid)
today its roof and interior collapsed





Look this building in Ermou: 



Peiraus e1 port building collapsed too


----------



## pohaxsf (Jul 20, 2019)

we have had our new prime minister for 12 days and all of these have happened omg


----------



## Xzi (Jul 20, 2019)

Seems like every other day now there's another natural disaster in some part of the world.  Shit's not normal.


----------

